# Rollin’ Rollin Rawhide-Yates



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates is home.















He has front sit down pat. As a train abitity test Kristin Best would go out to the litter with treats. When one sat down he/she would get a treat. Yates picked up on this quickly and will sit facing me a lot. Now to build on that. 
First we’re going to adjust to our new home. Crate training last night was loud but he is adjusting. We had one quiet period of three hours and several of two hours.
I have some videos of the litter and of Yates that I will post later.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

That's great Wayne! Can't beat puppy breath and ankle biting - and all the puppy antics that make us smile.

It's nice to have your breeder start working with the pups when they are in the 'baby sponge' stage. Takes just a little time and is well worth the effort.

8 hours of sleep will come again.. in about 4 weeks. LOL! Hi Yates!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Rolling, rolling, rolling, keep those doggies moving, Rawhide .....


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wayne,

You just made my day. Yes Yates is indeed home. You will keep him young. He will help you too!

Chris


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at the puppies sitting. I think Yates is the one on the fall left. Waiting for treats.




To the hallway next. I'm not as agile as I used to be.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne, if you don’t go with the whole enchilada as suggested above by Ted Shih, roseberry and I will gladly subsidize a naming variation—inserting, you know, “Tide” ‘tween the two Rollin’s. 

Congrats again—

MG


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yates is home.
> View attachment 86146
> View attachment 86147
> 
> ...


Enjoy the new pup! I recall reading in one of Lardy's books where he recommended letting the new pup sleep with you in the bed for the first couple nights away from the litter to help with bonding and the separation anxiety from its littermates. Idk if it works, but its a great excuse for me to let them in the bed for the short term!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

He slept in his crate next to me last night. He won’t be allowed in the bed per my wife.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yates is home.
> View attachment 86146
> View attachment 86147
> 
> ...


Very happy for you. Keeps you mentally and physically engaged and that's a really good thing. The whole "fun" part is just the cherry on top.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition! Great retrieve on the video. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Wayne Nutt said:


> He slept in his crate next to me last night. He won’t be allowed in the bed per my wife.


Yea how long will will that last!


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

Just love that puppy retrieving that toy! Like the name too. Look forward to more videos.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I admire your spirit, getting a puppy wil make you feel young (or at least younger). 😊


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

Congratulations! What a little cutie!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates did good last night in his crate. I only had to let him out once. He hears/sees me get up and go to the bathroom. When I leave he cries. Progress though.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My truck is in shop so just exposing Yates to things we can visit in the yard.


----------



## bradco64 (Nov 11, 2020)

Congrats on your new puppy Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Final registered name: Rollin' Rollin' Rollin' Rawhide!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

More puppy videos


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates slept through the night. Well sort of. My wife comes to bed late and I get up early. Progress anyway.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm really enjoying watching you with your puppy! He looks like a bright little fellow! -Paul


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like you picked a winner


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Yates is on the terrorist watch list.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Wayne , we pick up his 1/2 sister on the 24th .it will be interesting to see how these 2 pups develop.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I'm pretty sure Yates is on the terrorist watch list.


Lol!! Ohhh puppies.. Good luck!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates was hyper this morning.


----------



## jforqueran (Apr 12, 2015)

If anyone is having a bad day, all they need to do is drop by and check out any of these videos!! If it doesn't brighten your day, nothing will. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cs1000us (Dec 18, 2015)

No doubt. I rarely comment on anything but I sure do enjoy the puppy videos! The pure innocent exuberance in that last video was great ( tho I bet he has the potential to be a bit of a renegade lol ). Thanks for posting.


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

Zest for life! Please keep posting.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

A week and a half until I go pick up my new boy!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh my gosh, watching Yates and his puppy antics brings a smile to my face. Thanks for posting Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

One more thing


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates is 9 weeks today. He gained 5 lbs last week and slept 7 hours last night.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

GEEZ! Already doing long entries into water! 😄 -Paul


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Update on Yates


----------



## Frostyhollow (Feb 7, 2021)

Great acclimation. I really liked the garbage can top. With any luck my new pup will be born latter this month and I’m watching to learn and get ideas.


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I'm pretty sure Yates is on the terrorist watch list.



Suspected Al Qaeda affiliations???

Wayne, these are WONDERFUL videos. Thank you for taking the time to shoot them and allowing us to start our day off with a massive smile! Please keep em coming.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes we play with Shiner.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates has moved out to the kennel and sleeping through the night. Shiner is in the run adjacent to him. The real test will be this weekend as my son will be going to a hunt test with Shiner.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Shiner will do fine at the test , Yates might cry missing his friend but will get over it quickly.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Wayne , Diane and I go pick up our puppy on Saturday. Diane`s Special Day call name Cinco we hope she turns out to be field trial caliber but if not she will be happy with us til the end just all the others .


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Jesse post pictures when you get her.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yates is 9 weeks today. He gained 5 lbs last week and slept 7 hours last night.


Now I'm jealous, Wayne has a pool.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jesse post pictures when you get her.


Sure will Wayne.


----------



## Frostyhollow (Feb 7, 2021)

My pup was born yesterday. I am watching your post intently. I competed in coonhound events in my 20’s and 30’s and then life took over. I’m now in my sixties, retired and excited as a kid to try the retriever game. Labs are clearly very different than hounds so I have a lot to learn. That’s for sharing Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates did great in kennel by himself last night. Not a peep until 5 am which is our normal getting up time.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

More from Yates




On the paint roller Yates ran by me to get on the garbage can lid. He loves that thing. We are also starting to walk at heel. That is coming along very well.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

I really like your pup, and you're doing a great job socializing him and training him. He doesn't even know he is being trained, and that is an art, my friend!
Love the videos! -Paul


----------



## Frostyhollow (Feb 7, 2021)

Totally agree with Paul. I check for updates every day.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates slept in his crate in the house last night. It was a very stormy night.
I was pleased as we had some big lightning and thunder storms early in the evening before we turned in. They didn't phase Yates.

We received a iPhone alert to immediately take shelter. That got my attention but it was not in our immediate area. I'm watching local news to see if a tornado touched down anywhere.
P.S. May have been a brief touchdown in Azle, north of us about 10 miles or so. No deaths but a few injuries as one trailer home was uprooted. But could have been just strong winds.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yates slept in his crate in the house last night. It was a very stormy night.
> I was pleased as we had some big lightning and thunder storms early in the evening before we turned in. They didn't phase Yates.
> 
> We received a iPhone alert to immediately take shelter. That got my attention but it was not in our immediate area. I'm watching local news to see if a tornado touched down anywhere.
> P.S. May have been a brief touchdown in Azle, north of us about 10 miles or so. No deaths but a few injuries as one trailer home was uprooted. But could have been just strong winds.


I was working at the airport last night and the only warnings we had were for high winds all was normal when I got off work at 10 pm. How did shiner do at the test?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiner broke in first series. His dad is some kind of pissed.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Nothing to be mad about its just something new to work on. They will do better on the next test.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

He broke on the second bird of a triple. My son said "no heel" and he only got about 8 steps and returned to heel. But it was over. My son is too easy with Shiner and he gets his way at times.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Doing ob. Focus on sitting, walking at heel.
A couple of days ago I introduced the whistle to sit. Good progress on staying.
Need to reduce the number of times I say sit and move this drill to a nearby cul-de-sac. This will expose him to neighbors walking and cycling by and some walking their pet dogs. Lots of distractions.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

I felt like clapping when you walked all the way around him and his 'sit' was solid! -Paul


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Seeing a live pigeon for the first time. Once the fields dry up he will get to chase a wing clipped pigeon.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Next step in Hillman. At first he wanted to go a mite early. But he has it now. The last throw was much further but I threw in out of the videocam view. But he did good.




Tomorrow back to our dry fields.
We will do wing clipped pigeon and maybe crossing a small inlet of water
Thursday visit pro training day just for sights, smells and sounds
Friday revisit traffic cop toss, steady and retrieve.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

I love the enthusiasm you always show when you are out working with Yates, that was the way I was taught and people at parks think I'm crazy. Plus it helps keep you young.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates first swimming.




The wing clipped pigeon work didn't go real well. He chased after it real good but wanted to mouth and nose it around. He picked it up some. Good news is that the pigeon is just ruffled up and will recover. We'll try again in a week.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Nice introduction. I would say it went swimmingly well!-Paul


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Mother’s Day


----------



## Frostyhollow (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice touch.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates has met the spray bottle and we’ve been using rolled up newspaper for a while. He doesn’t bite me anymore, not on purpose anyway. 
Spray bottle works as a deterrent to keep him from chewing on lawn furniture cushions, etc. Contains just tap water but he doesn’t like to be sprayed in the face.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates has decided it would be great fun if after he retrieved a bumper I would chase him. So we're working on correcting that idea.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Napping.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Who you ,Yates or both?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates. I was just resting my eyes.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Be careful snakes are out here. Yates saw/smelled something in the backyard. I saw him stretch his neck to smell something he was unsure about. I rushed out and it was a copperhead but it was tangled in landscape netting and couldn’t strike. I secured Yates and killed it with a hoe. 
Yates can’t get his rattlesnake vaccine until 6-7-21 when he is four months old. 
We were lucky.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates is now walking at heel much better on the street and cul-de-sac. He still wants to run away with what he retrieves. So we've gone to a 20' check cord. It's a phase. We'll get through it. His prey drive is still very strong. I started very gently in steadying him at my side.
It's really funny. He does much better when I am sitting on my folding stool rather than standing.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Moving on through our rebel period. Doing place mainly to transfer to in the house. Correction for puppy/crooked sit.


----------



## Frostyhollow (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice to see the progress.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

It lookslike he had a growth spurt since the last video my Cinco hasentgrown that much but she will be stocky dog when she's done. Wild as can be on birds now so its time to start reeling her in some.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Nice job by both of you in that session. He is really trying to work with you.
Also, he is really handsome! Very well put together. -Paul


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Getting place and sit down better.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Learning down and snatch pickups.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

16 weeks tomorrow. At vet office, wiggling on scale from 32.5 to 33.5. Say 33 lbs. Mature weight 66-70 lbs. Perfect.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

My wife and myself were just talking about our pups mature weight. Sounds like the formula is weight at at 16 wks x 2...
Eider is at 28.5 at 12 weeks. It will be interesting to see what he is at 16 wks.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> 16 weeks tomorrow. At vet office, wiggling on scale from 32.5 to 33.5. Say 33 lbs. Mature weight 66-70 lbs. Perfect.





ripline said:


> My wife and myself were just talking about our pups mature weight. Sounds like the formula is weight at at 16 wks x 2...
> Eider is at 28.5 at 12 weeks. It will be interesting to see what he is at 16 wks.



Seems to be a pretty good method. My pup was 34ish lbs at at 16 weeks and is now 70.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Be careful out there. With almost three weeks of rain the grasses and weeds are about 1 1/2 ft high. 
I had to take Yates to vet as he ingested a grass awn and it had to be removed from his nose. Also spear grass is here.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates on stakeout. We did lots of water retrieves this morning.ZW Ducks and Bumper Boy. He gets them all well upon the bank. He loves water. When I wasn’t looking he retrieved a decoy. Not good but easy to fix. I’ll try for some videos tomorrow as hopefully my son will train with me.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Lookin’ good, Wayne - but if he’s on stakeout, maybe Yates should go by a canine alter ego. You know: Dirty Harry on stakeout...👁 📅 👁 (making your day)

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

. 
Ducks from Zinger Wingers.
I was trying to entice Yates all the way to the top. But he wasn't having any part of it.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates is teething but is still retrieving. He is a little head strong. OK a lot of head strong. He chases and marks very well but doesn’t want to return to me. I have gone to a 30’ check cord and that seems to be working. He knows I can catch him. I’ll be glad when teething is over so we can start on force fetch and the rest of Lardy.


----------



## Frostyhollow (Feb 7, 2021)

Wayne love your posts. Please keep them coming. I have had Ivy for 2 weeks now. She is very confident and independent. Your honesty about challenges is very helpful. She is a Boss Granddaughter and mostly Candlewood bred. 

I tried a variation of the garbage can lid with a pot cover. It made quite a noise and moved around. It was a diversion for a pup that wants to chew everything and I mean everything. 

Best wishes and keep videoing and posting.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yates is teething but is still retrieving. He is a little head strong. OK a lot of head strong. He chases and marks very well but doesn’t want to return to me. I have gone to a 30’ check cord and that seems to be working. *He knows I can catch him.* .


Wayne, you been holdin’ out on us—you a Junction Boy and with JFF wheels. Jimbo be bringing you back with that extra year of COVID eligibility as Manziel II taking over for Mond.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yates is teething but is still retrieving. He is a little head strong. OK a lot of head strong. He chases and marks very well but doesn’t want to return to me. I have gone to a 30’ check cord and that seems to be working. He knows I can catch him. I’ll be glad when teething is over so we can start on force fetch and the rest of Lardy.


I was most impressed that you could stand from sitting on that stool, not sure I could, tall chairs with arms for me


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates is getting taller now. So I can now sit on my tall stool or sometimes stand.
His mouth is very bloody now and teething is in full bloom. Going to see if he will retrieve this morning. If not we'll do ob for a while.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Appears Yates is going to continue to retrieve through teething. In order I hand tossed this morningaint roller, 3” bumper, mallard dokken and thawed duck. He picked up all and returned. He still wants to run by me but I have the rope.
I’ll try for a video tomorrow.
I’m slowly starting to steady him a bit. I don’t know how the emoji got there and editing want remove it. 🤣


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

*



Check cord is working*


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Be careful out there. With almost three weeks of rain the grasses and weeds are about 1 1/2 ft high.
> I had to take Yates to vet as he ingested a grass awn and it had to be removed from his nose. Also spear grass is here.


What were his symptoms that made you know he ingested a grass awn?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Continued sneezing and wrinkling of the right nostril even when not sneezing.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Getting more steady. Picking up duck good. Especially since teething still. Working on going to and from line from holding blind. This is the first time he's done this so I wanted him tired. More use of whistle.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Working on here beyond 30'. The flagging on the BB dummies brings out the puppy in him.
He has been retrieving through his teething so far.
And some free advertising for Best Retrievers.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates got his second rattlesnake shot this morning. He weighs 45 lbs. Growing.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates love to ride on the front seat of my mule with me. Typically I set up for the big dogs and ride out to shorten the distances for Yates. I generally stand by the mule and when Yates retrieves he takes his prize (bumper, duck or pigeon) and jumps on to the front seat of my mule. Puppies. 
Today we did a pigeon quite a bit. He has a soft mouth thank goodness.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

One baby tooth remaining and it is very loose. Probably come out with afternoon meal.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Progress at very end of video.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Started formal ob this morning. The sting of heeling stick came as quite a surprise. I hit him a little harder than I intended the first time. But at the end of the session I still had a tail wag. 
FH 3 was done also with progress.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates has a deeply bruised toe. No field work for 7-10 days. Deramaxx for a week. He can continue ob and play in yard.
Yates is doing force hold. And is holding for 45 seconds. I work my way up to three minutes.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

When I got back from training we did FH. It was so hot outside we moved in the house and met our goal of holding for three minutes. Now to move with the bumper in his mouth.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Completed force hold on table by holding for three minutes cold and then moving. Then we went the ground with success.




Next step force fetch with toe hitch.
Very soon I am going to do an early ecollar here. Yates needs it.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates went to the field with me for the fist time in about 10 days. No sign of a !imp. So his toe is healed.
I ran three dogs. Finished at 7:30. Starting picking up and left training grounds at 8:15 (81 degrees). It was brutal out. Temp wasn't so bad but humidity was 90%+.
Tomorrow I'm taking ice blocks. Next week is forecast to be a little cooler.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

It’s hot. Ran four dogs this morning. Done about 7:30. Started very early.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A rough start but he caught on pretty quick. So, I think this is going to go quickly.




Rained out of training grounds. So worked on being steady. Long way to go yet but typical start with taunt lead.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Wayne Nutt said:


> A rough start but he caught on pretty quick. So, I think this is going to go quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow amazing how fast he progressed, quickly learning how to shut off the pressure by fetching


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

In the field. Slowly getting a little taunt lead steady. I forgot to put my hand down. The next step will be to add noise at gun station.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of screaming and yelling until we get it right as everyday brings new challenges. Today was learning to ignore barking neighbors dogs and still retrieve.
Note we have reduced the lead in length and diameter. This was just yard work. This Saturday we will have a small group for added excitement.


----------



## Clamb43 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just picked up a pup from Kristen Best 2 weeks ago. Great people!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes they are.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Our small group training went well this morning. Yates definitely needed a taunt lead. 
We were picked up and left the ranch at about 8:45. Just as it was starting to warm up.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates six months


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

FF clicked with Yates this morning. Video tomorrow on table and then move to ground.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

- I was a lot concerned Yates was going to bite your face on the first toe hitch video.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Tomorrow I will start my big circle on the ground for more walking ff.

When you first start ff you have to be agile.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Tomorrow I will start my big circle on the ground for more walking ff.
> 
> When you first start ff you have to be agile.


Yates is moving right along.


----------



## RositaSchaefer (Aug 12, 2021)

Hey! This is a real find. You have very interesting training videos. I will train my shepherd in the same way.
Good luck in training!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Some may remember Howard Neimi. Sadly he passed a few years ago. He was a very knowledgeable dog trainer and helped me a lot. He told me on walking ff there will be a day when the dog stops thinking this is fun and will refuse. And you have to work you way through this bump in the road. Today I hit that day. I turned off the video as it got pretty rough for a bit. I ended on positive note and we'lll see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 2 of stick fetch. All went well. This is not my best video. I couldn't get the captions in sync with the video.
We're ready to move on to three handed casting.
In the field he is loose lead steady on BB and winger tossed dokken on both land and water. He delivers to hand mostly. Ducks coming soon. I need to get some videos.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Start three handed casting. Another five sessions or so to flush this out and then ecollar conditioning.
I also forced on ducks yesterday and refreshed this morning.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Continuation of simple casting. Three bumpers out and working on prevent shopping.
I'm getting much better eye contact. But lazy sit has reappeared.




Some field work from 8/24/21


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Simple casting completed on 8/27/21. Moving to ecollar conditioning on 9/1/21.
Getting very steady on marks. Once I get to line I can now drop the lead on land marks. Not quit there on water yet as the splash excites him. Monday we will start bird in the mouth marks in preparation for simple doubles.
Yates can be very hard headed and we have had several really tough sessions on fetch. But now delivering birds to hand in field.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

First ecollar conditioning session. Tritronics Pro 500 with long prongs in continuous mode but pressing button and releasing immediately. I think I nicked six times. First in med 3 and he looked around and down at ground. Wondering?
Next was high 3 which was too aversive. Next two times med 3. Once he tried to pull away, Next two times at low 3. I think I am between a med and low 3 depending. 
We'll start with a med 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Today went as expected. Lots of lagging which indicates we are ready to move on to ecollar here. I must have not got the ecollar on as tight as yesterday. I didn't see a reaction on med 3. Moved to high 3 with stable but noticeable reactions. Tightened collar and moved down to med 3.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Field work today.




Yates first experience with grass burrs in and around the line. Plus i'm not his favorite person now. He has had lots of pressure lately. After marks we had day four of ecollar conditioning. It was going good at the end of the session. I backed off the intensity a bit.

The first mark was thrown by a winger with new rubbers. It went a country mile.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This morning back to simple casting for intro to indirect pressure. No lead just ecollar. One correction for shopping and it never reappeared. Two corrections for wrong cast. Called back to front sit and nicked on whistle sit. Altogether a good session. Lots of energy.
Will do again tomorrow. Then next ecollar fetch.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Two days in a row doing FTP. Out to about 20
Yds. Side sent and left and right backs. Good energy going and coming. No pressure yet just learning pile. 
On second day of indirect pressure on simple casting I made a terrible mistake and nicked at worse possible time. It took me almost a week to work through this. He was so unforgiving. Dang.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates did his first honor this morning. On lead of course but he did good. I would have videoed but my wife ran working dog, Shiner. She is video shy.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Excerpts from this morning. I had to move closer to the pile to have total success with the buggy whip.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates did his first taught double this morning. Showed good memory. Also did his FTP drill very well. A sit whistle is coming soon while enroute to pile.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yates did his first taught double this morning. Showed good memory. Also did his FTP drill very well. A sit whistle is coming soon while enroute to pile.


Wayne, you better slow down with all that stuff, or next thing you know, the aTM administration (maybe even president emeritus [and the NCAA's answer to Simon Bolivar] General Gates) will make a unilateral decision that Yates is the best-drilled dog in the Corps of Cadets, and issue a call of duty for him to pinch-cheerlead for Reveille in the big showdown versus the Crimson Tide!

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates will replace my Rowdy with our annual TAMU flag and gig’em photo and posting just prior to AL game.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yates will replace my Rowdy with our annual TAMU flag and gig’em photo and posting just prior to AL game.


Uh-oh, Wayne, you may have just thrown down the gauntlet. I'm foreseeing a showdown between 7-month-old yearlings of aTm and 'Bama partisanship to be determined by an RPO inside game and time (and object) of possession. But I warn you on that score, Spitfire is a 65-lb. b!tch that runs downhill like Jalen Hurts.









MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I’ll bet she throws like a girl though.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

More pile work.




I finally got fed up with the messing around about 10 feet from me and fixed it off camera. One other issue needs to be fixed. Not taking back cast at a distance.
But lots of positive:
No avoidance (about 16 trips to pile)
No flaring except when septic sprinkler came on and we both flared.
No shopping of pile
Going straight to pile through force spots
Good eye contact
Good response to first sits returning and enroute to pile.
More work to be done but good progress.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I should have stayed in bed this morning. I was thinking one more day on FTP and we'll be done. Oh no. This morning was just awful: no goes, flaring, popping, some shopping, avoidance, wouldn't take cast off a sit, etc. I don't know where all this came from. It was horrible but I forced my way through the morning and finally got it all done, including a good sit on whistle and then taking the back cast. Jeez.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates did very good on his pile work this morning. We did it after field work of five marks. Maybe he was too tired to think of any aggravation. Go figure.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We finished FTP this morning with nice square whistle sits. Now on to T. I only do single T which works for me. I had some nice ZW duck retrieves this morning. He hustled back with ducks. Unfortunately my videocam lens was dirty and the sun reflected on it to make A crummy video. But I have it in my memory.

He is getting more steady. I still have the short lead but drop it to the ground. He is doing simple doubles. We need to work on push pull drills. I think we're going to work on that during the next few days of rain.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I decided to post the video from 9/28/21 even though the quality is poor. I think you can see an improvement in his attitude. This morning we stayed home and did some drills: wagon wheel and stretching out three handed casting in prep for doing 8 handed casting.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This morning we worked on being more steady and running from under the down hand. Rather taking off as soon as the hand shadow appears.
I set up my blind pole for T. I showed him the pile but discovered a bunch of grass burrs (stickers) along the route. May have to find a different location.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Too wet to get out in the fields. So Yates, Shiner and I did some training in the back yard. Basically steady drills.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I should have stayed in bed this morning. I was thinking one more day on FTP and we'll be done. Oh no. This morning was just awful: no goes, flaring, popping, some shopping, avoidance, wouldn't take cast off a sit, etc. I don't know where all this came from. It was horrible but I forced my way through the morning and finally got it all done, including a good sit on whistle and then taking the back cast. Jeez.


All part of the normal progression which is why we do it


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Too wet to get out in the fields. So Yates, Shiner and I did some training in the back yard. Basically steady drills.


Wayne, you inspire me😊


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Back on lead again.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished establishing T line this morning.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates 8 months tomorrow. 62.5 lbs. Stayed home this morning. Did wagon wheel introduced orange bumpers into drill. Did extended (longer) three handed casting. Then started teaching angle backs. Coming into his own since a lot of the pressure is behind us.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a great day on marks: two land ZW ducks, one water ZW Dokken and one box launcher wc pigeon.
I ran into a problem on T. Just too many grass spurs that are creating problems. I scouted around and found a new field that the cows have muched down and no spurs. So starting over.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Moved to new field and established T line. Forced once. Probably all I will do given previous work. 9 bumpers with enthusiasm. A good session.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Continued good progress on T. Established intersection and casting left, right and back. This morning moved full distance and stopping and taking casts. Going to be wet the next coup!e of days with 2-4" rain. So may not get back in fields until early next week. If the weather would cooperate I can finish in a few more sessions. 
I'm fighting the calender to get to swimby before it turns cold.
The ranch hand moved several dozen cows into my new T field yesterday. We're used to working in and around cows. This morning we had to stop and let them graze through. 
We got his slight crooked sit fixed. He is still a little slow on his sit but it is pretty tight. Working on this.
We're doing pretty nice doubles and lead free steady on dead ducks and live pigeons.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Continued good progress on T. Established intersection and casting left, right and back. This morning moved full distance and stopping and taking casts. Going to be wet the next coup!e of days with 2-4" rain. So may not get back in fields until early next week. If the weather would cooperate I can finish in a few more sessions.
> I'm fighting the calender to get to swimby before it turns cold.
> The ranch hand moved several dozen cows into my new T field yesterday. We're used to working in and around cows. This morning we had to stop and let them graze through.
> We got his slight crooked sit fixed. He is still a little slow on his sit but it is pretty tight. Working on this.
> We're doing pretty nice doubles and lead free steady on dead ducks and live pigeons.


Glad to hear that you're both having fun! Good progress to this point, I think. -Paul


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

paul young said:


> Glad to hear that you're both having fun! Good progress to this point, I think. -Paul


And good, clean, candid narrative, Wayne - Jimbo would probably say y'all (you and Yatesy) are beatin' transition and yard's arses!

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

At home again due to rain. Started teaching angle backs. First did three handed with bumpers further out. Then two piles at both angle back positions. Then added overs into setup. 
He did great. He was full of energy after being rained out and didn’t get any work or exercise yesterday.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yard work while fields are too wet. Moving on to eight handed casting, phase 1. When teaching this I use voice and three different commands: over, fetch and back. Soon the casts will be silent.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a really good session this morning. Three bumper boy marks. Two of marks fell behind slight levees. It's a joy to watch them learning to check up when they get a !little too deep.
Our T drill went very good. A few rookie mistakes. Sometimes they do unexpected stupid things for no apparent reason. He was returning with a bumper from the back pile. He got about half way back and spit the bumper out. 
And when setting up he rolled around in cow poop..
Good news is ranch hand moved cows to another field.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Making progress on T. This morning we started disciplined casting. Not shown on video was a stop and cast back to pile with bumper in mouth. My video is not very good as I think the wind was shaking the video cam on the tripod. And I had to use my stool for stability.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Almost done with T. I'm going to do a couple disciplined back casts tomorrow and move on to swimby Monday.
I made a couple mistakes by not getting him lined up correctly and in his eagerness he went a bit early twice. I'm trying to get him to run out from under my hand. 
Rudy was on stakeout behind us and he must have stood up and Yates noticed him. 
I got the sit I've been wanting on the first sit whistle for the right hand cast.
Yates is a handful and took a heavy hand to steer him through this drill.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We had live ducks this morning. Yates got his first live one. My son threw a hooded hen at about 30 yards. I had Yates on a loose lead but wasn't necessary. Upon release he ran to the duck. It jumped up and ran around. Yates was unsure what to do. I yelled fetch twice and he rassled it to the ground and made a hand delivery without any harm to duck.
Then we shoot it for him from the flyer station. Yates was steady without a lead and delivered to hand. Then we threw the fresh killed duck from another ZW station. Did great again.
I was really happy with Yates. I can't believe that I didn't video this. But my son and adult grandson were on a tight schedule.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Started swimby this morning. My swimby pond is wider than I would like. Normally the water levels aren't this high. Right now the pond is 30 yards wide. Length is ok at 45 yards. Idon't know how I am going to be able to run to the end of the pond exit when we do his first over. I had trouble when Shiner was learning and that was two years ago.
A tough day for holding a straight line. The wind was howling left to right along the pond.
I don't normally do a sit whistle on the first lesson but Yates was telling me that he was ready.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon ranch hand mowed further back from edge of pond for me. So I forced on land enroute to the pond. I also forced in water enroute to the dummy pile. I was going to force on the back spin but forgot. He took the force find. So I'm done.
His turns after picking up a dummy and getting into water were much tighter this morning.
Looks like we're going to suspend swimby for a bit as a storm system is moving in.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like winter is going to over take my swimby. This morning we were taking left and right casts. Over cast to right and Swimming to right bumper slightly on shore and casting back into water and swimming to left exit point. On swimby I was walking along shore giving over. And doing a repeat with left cast. 
We only need about three days. Maybe we'll get a warm up for a few days. This morning air temp was 60 and water 62 with practically no wind on the water.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

With that water temp, you should be good for at least a week yet.
My 8 mo old finished swimby a couple weeks ago. Air temp in the 40's, water prob upper 40's. No issue at all.
We duck hunted this weekend and air temps were 33 degrees with water in low 30's. He was fine hunting after water retrieves and was playing in the water while I picked up decoys.
Your still WARM. Keep going!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess I didn't state it but a storm is moving into north Texas. At 81 I don't train in the rain with 15 mph north winds. Temps aren't extreme but cooling off pretty good with a high of 48. I think I'll just wait until early next week when temps are high in 70s and lows of 50 and sunny. Landowner doesn't want me out in pastures when its wet. 
Also, I guess I'm just a wimp.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I guess I didn't state it but a storm is moving into north Texas. At 81 I don't train in the rain with 15 mph north winds. Temps aren't extreme but cooling off pretty good with a high of 48. I think I'll just wait until early next week when temps are high in 70s and lows of 50 and sunny. Landowner doesn't want me out in pastures when its wet.
> Also, I guess I'm just a wimp.


Last thing in the world you are is a "whimp"!! Don't much care for the cold and wet weather we are in myself.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Also, I guess I'm just a wimp.


Not at all. You are an unfailing inspiration to every old fart in here (c'est moi) and young fart too. Keep them dogies rollin'.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

At home waiting on pastures to dry out. Yates picked up on a walkup very quickly. We did it for the first time last Tuesday and he got nicked. Now he has picked up on my language and is very cautious.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Noisy dog is Rudy in box.
This morning late was ideal for swimby. I started at about 11am. Air temp was 67 and water 59 0r 60. Had a south wind at 9 mph.
We made it back to where we stopped last Tuesday and maybe a little more. We had a little issue with the exit point. He switched and i got on him about that. Then young cows showed up at the exit point. But all worked out at end of session. Except my videocam battery died and I didn't get the final over and swimby recorded. He only took one cast to get back in the water and nailed the exit point.
Tomorrow is going to be another good day for swimby.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> ... We made it back to where we stopped last Tuesday and maybe a little more. We had a little issue with the exit point. He switched and i got on him about that. *Then young cows showed up at the exit point. But all worked out at end of session.* *Except my videocam battery died and I didn't get the final over and swimby recorded. *...


Wayne, I'm going to recommend bringing in Peter Bogdanovich as lead cinematographer to take care of that glitch. Only hitch is he'll want to depict you and Yates in black and white, and put Jacy (Cybil Shepherd) at the wheel of the white F-150 across the pond that kittenishly slinks away as (good) suction for Yates as he's swimming west. Also he'll put in another POV: Dr. EdA (Ben Johnson) slowly approaches your "director's chair" and provides blunt and succinct guidance in a gentle West Tejas drawl. And lastly those rollin' dogies will need to be vetted by Temple Grandin so the AHA boilerplate "No Animals Were Harmed in the Making of This Film" can take a "permission back" across the screen as the credits swim past.

Lookin' good, Wayne - as others noted, inspirin', also. Big box office across the big pond, too (Colonel Blimp/Eug) - though he may weigh in on using The Archers (Powell and Pressburger) for the remake. After all, *they're at the very crux of his existence and existentialism as a retriever trainer and cultural commentator*.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

How do you think of this commentary? Very funny.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This morning air was 65 and water 62 degrees. South wind of 8 mph. In the swimby videos I am facing south.
We had a little trouble with hitting the left exit point exactly. Maybe due to cows. It is a little bit of an odd shape. We'll get this cleaned up.


----------



## Btex (Sep 9, 2021)

That’s awesome! Thanks for taking the time to film your progression.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This morning air tem[ 67 and water 62 degrees.
Getting close to being done. He now knows both overs and exits. I need another day or two to imprint all. But I'm having to pause again. A storm is moving in this afternoon and night. But I am having some oral surgery this afternoon which will impact me for a day or so probably.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished swimby this morning. A beautiful morning: air 68, water 60 degrees and south wind 10 mph. A little windy but pond is pretty sheltered.​


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Going to get ducks tomorrow and dr appointment on Thursday. Will start pattern blinds on Friday.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

After marks, Established center leg of pattern blinds this morning. Went very well. Forgot to take range finder. Well range tomorrow.
150 yds


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My swimby pond. It is not ideal as it is too wide. 30X45 yards. But it works.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Learned right leg of pattern blinds this morning.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Back/leg pain was pretty rough yesterday so I came home after marks. Delayed start of left leg of pattern blinds until Friday.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Wayne,

Just a word of thanks and encouragement. You really are an inspiration to the rest of us. Best of luck with The Quack today.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates learned left leg of pattern blinds this morning. Now knows all three. Next week pattern blind with diversion.
Had bad luck on way home this morning. A buck ran into me. Hit me mid vehicle on drivers side. Inside city limits on a residential street. I didn't see the deer until just before it hit me. Damage to drivers side door panel and lower panel in extended cab. Appears to be superficial damage but given aluminum body it will cost thousands.
Person behind me said buck knocked off an antler but seemed to be ok.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yates learned *left leg of pattern blinds this morning. Now knows all three*. Next week pattern blind with diversion.


Can you elaborate Wayne'? for a limey like me Thanks. Never heard that term before . Thanks (Heard of pattern blinds , but not left leg) and what are the three you use ?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A little late with this post. Middle leg of pattern blinds. I don't have the fields to get much longer. We have lots of rolling terrain. But it works for us.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a big day. Walkup double ZW ducks. Next a wing clipped pigeon from box launcher behind log at 20 yards. Then walkout blind.
Moved to pattern blind field. Ran all three legs of pattern blinds. Then set up a stickman for a diversion to center pattern blind. Tomorrow we'll put a winger and launch a duck for a diversion.




I was very pleased with his work today


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Our day:


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We started on taught blinds. He is doing great. Pretty much done with eight hand casting and wagon wheel.
He broke on 12/2/21 on.the last bird of a triple. Stopped him.with ecollar. Reset and then he did good. I was really upset with him.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a big day:
Jumped gadwalls and killed one for Yates 
Did Walkup delayed triple
Did in your face wc pigeon from box launcher
Did two ride out blinds
All were very good.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Today's work. You can hear me cuss at the end of the video. I almost fell over reaching down for the bumper. You can notice all the movement at the line for marks. My balance is awful and I can't stand very still in one place without my walking stick. Sometimes I sit on my stool for marks. When training alone I have too much stuff in my hands.
On ride out blinds, Yates sits on the bench seat of the mule and watches me drop off the bumpers.
Dogs do stupid stuff sometimes. For ride out blinds, I use small traffic cones for blind markers. One time Yates brought a traffic cone back.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Today's work. You can hear me cuss at the end of the video. I almost fell over reaching down for the bumper. You can notice all the movement at the line for marks. My balance is awful and I can't stand very still in one place without my walking stick. Sometimes I sit on my stool for marks. When training alone I have too much stuff in my hands.
> On ride out blinds, Yates sits on the bench seat of the mule and watches me drop off the bumpers.
> *Dogs do stupid stuff sometimes.* For ride out blinds, I use small traffic cones for blind markers. *One time Yates brought a traffic cone back.*


Yes, they do!
Our group used to place a bird and throw a one gallon bleach jug loaded with gravel to the planted bird on really long retired marks against difficult backgrounds.
My dog retrieved the jug.... 
After that, we attached a long cord to the jug so that it could be retrieved back to the thrower while the dog was enroute or retrieving a different bird. -Paul


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Today’s work:
Walkup single ZW
ZW double
ZW long single 
All with ducks
Three moderate cold blinds
Game of happy tennis ball at end of session 
Once home a 30 minute walk
This is typical for our days 
Yates is much better around house when tired


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

*Wayne*,

I love your stuff and admire both your skill and determination in dodgy circumstances. Well done you.

I had my "Ross" out as a demo dog on a UK style walk-up training day in a field of fodder beet, with a dummy thrown behind the line and therefore a blind. It was only forty - fifty yards or so and he cast off on a dead accurate line, and returned with a beet..... top leaves, root and all. 

To compound the felony the next season he did exactly the same thing in an adjacent field of small swedes. Those present who enquired if I fed him on vegetable stew received just the answer you'd expect.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eug, first and foremost, I'm echoing all you're applauding about Our Wayne - genuinely.

Secondly, however...you need to bridge the language gap a little better so as not to have Our Wayne wondering if y'all are complicit with y'all's dogs in abducting Scandinavian little people ("small Swedes"). While Ingrid Bergman (a statuesque 5 ft 9) and Bibi Andersson (5-6) would've been exempt from such alleged abduction, and even though Wayne didn't just fall off a turnip truck in Junction, Tex., he might need an explanation of how a taste for rutabagas can also apply to small (but not tall) Swedes...



Colonel Blimp said:


> *Wayne*,
> I love your stuff and admire both your skill and determination in dodgy circumstances. Well done you.
> 
> I had my "Ross" out as a demo dog on a UK style walk-up training day in a field of fodder beet, with a dummy thrown behind the line and therefore a blind. It was only forty - fifty yards or so and he cast off on a dead accurate line, and returned with a beet..... top leaves, root and all. *To compound the felony the next season he did exactly the same thing in an adjacent field of small swedes.* Those present who enquired if I fed him on vegetable stew received just the answer you'd expect.


MG


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Is that anything like when a poster on here asked where he could go to shoot a few "Canadians"? 
As I remember it, he was directed to Ottawa.....


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

paul young said:


> Is that anything like when a poster on here asked where he could go to shoot a few "Canadians"?
> As I remember it, he was directed to Ottawa.....


Kinda related to Wayne's hieing off to Paris, Texas for castor oil ripple "tail-churned" ice cream - 'cause he sho' don't wanna send Yates on a blind for that stuff!









Beaver Butts Emit Goo Used for Vanilla Flavoring


The FDA regards castoreum as "natural flavoring."




www.nationalgeographic.com





MG


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Wayne, it looks as though Yates is doing very well, and that you are both still enjoying the journey! I enjoy reading your updates and watching the videos. -Paul


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

I can't believe I'm doing this on a dog training forum but here we go .....










A popular root veg especially in cool wet areas, apparently known over yonder as a rutabaga. By coincidence I'm reading Damon Runyon for the umpteenth time and he uses rutabaga as a less than flattering description of a pancake (which see). I always wondered what it was, but was too idle to find out.

Swede / carrot / potato / cumin mash will be on the side at our Christmas lunch .. delish.

Paul asked_ Is that anything like when a poster on here asked where he could go to shoot a few "Canadians"?
As I remember it, he was directed to Ottawa.... _I fear it is_._


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This morning. I also did a long single with a diversion on return. It was up at the barn on the right. You can see the holding blind. But Yates just disappeared in the fog. We could see it but the camera couldn't pick out the features in fog.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This mornings work: delayed triple plus two blinds.


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for posting these. You two are a good team. He's coming along nicely and is developing into a real nice dog. The foundation you've built is starting to show some advancing skills. I like his style. Seems to be focused and loves the training. Hard to beat a day of training, just you and your dogs.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Nice work from the youngster! How old is Yates now, Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates is 11 months.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We’ve bagged a few ducks:


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Couldn’t wear Yates out this morning. Started with two water retrieves on wild ducks I shot. Then 5 ZW land retrieves. Followed by 5 land blinds. He was still going strong. 
But now crashed on his bed in kitchen.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

I think you added a little fuel to the fire when you got him out duck hunting. 

Also, you're talking about tiring out a teenager. Not sure if that is even possible! Mental fatigue is an entirely different matter.... - Paul


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Finally beginning to calm down in house. Waiting for me to finish drinking coffee, get dressed and load up to go hunting/training.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates after a retrieve in cold water. Only in box while I opened gate and crossed highway.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Definitely looks eager for more! -Paul


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates one year old today


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Handsome Rascal ! -Paul


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A real Walkup. Hope you can see this video of me and Yates. 
Walking up on 1 1/2 dozen ducks and sitting on whistle.









Walkup







youtube.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday's work hilites. Yates has been getting worse about dipping his head so that it is hard for me to reach and get duck. 
As an interim measure yesterday I would give a cue for the next event. Either "mark" or "dead bird" and he would raise his head. At the end of the day I did walking FF with large bumpers. 
In today's work he did well with dead birds but the head dipping returned on a live duck and fresh killed duck. So then we did walking FF with ducks including a fresh killed duck. I'm hoping to see improvement Monday. But I used the last of my live ducks.
Any suggestions are welcome.
P.S. A bark collar is going on Rudy when in box.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This morning work. Two doubles and two blinds. 1-2 order hip pocket. 3-4 order pinched in. Then blinds 2-1 order. 
Marks were excellent. Blind 2 very good. Blind 1 with lots of suction to mark 2. But we hacked out way to the blind. 
Hand delivery of ducks was pretty good.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Wayne, short lead, pull head up, heeling stick "sit" ! Kinda like patting your head and rubbing your belly at the same time though. Not an uncommon issue.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates first triple. The tag line is to pull his head up if he dips it. He is just about over that. We both learned a lot this morning. He ran last so he was fired up.
It was a big wide open triple (170 degrees).
We ran a blind but the cows moved right on top of it practically. He was reluctant to go up to them.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Our work this morning. Yates popped on mark three. He either smelled something, heard me talking when I said "oh shat" or most likely heard the landowner when she was doing something with Scout. She was at their house with Scout off to the right. When he returned he looked in that direction several times. Anyway I was proud that he unwound and continued quickly.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

First out of order triple and only his second triple. Sometimes he get excited when he leaves the line. Not very often though. This was a tough set up for a young dog.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates must have been up all night guarding the homestead. He’s been sleeping for about two hours. When it warms up we’ll go do some yard drills.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Starting to stretch out some. I didn't have my range finder this morning. Rowdy and I did these marks so its in my notes somewhere.
Yates did 7 marks this morning. But I liked the concept of in front of levee and then behind levee.
On second mark Yates wasn't going to break but I don't like the crouching down. A correction but still allowed to get duck.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates has ear infection. No water work until ears rechecked on 3/24/22. Drats. Next week is going to be great weather wise.


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

Yates is one good-looking dog. I can't believe the work he is doing. Impressive.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Wind as a factor in marks. We have had some very strong winds the last few days. In fact it has been awful. Yates drifted with the wind on the left mark but the wind carried the duck really far. So he wasn't very far to the left. 
Both Rudy and Yates both did the same thing.
Yates is such a softy. There is a patch of stickers that you see him avoid on the way back to me. When will he toughen up? Rudy ignored the stickers.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yates was moving too much on his last triple. So we have gone into rehab mode for the last 10 days or so. Nothing but singles with emphasis on what is happening at line. Watching his butt closely.
He is a tough little dude. When moving his butt I have been burning him on high 7 continuous long prongs Garmin Pro 550. For normal ob, pile work and blinds I use 3 or 4. The desire for the retrieves is so strong that these levels didn't do the job.
In mark 2 he moved his front feet and I missed a correction. On mark 3 he moved his butt very slightly but he got a burn at high 7.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

he looks great Wayne! Thanks for sharing. I like him. I personally wasn't terribly offended by his tiny movement in either of those marks but great job.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We went and trained in field for first time in a month. My mentor told me not to test him but keep it simple. We did a variant of the set up shown above. He did good. I was pleased as the head dipping has gone away.
The heavy thing I lifted was a duck. My son did all the set up and reloading. I will be cleared for normal activity oa May 18 hopefully.

We have been doing drills in back yard with bumpers with emphasis on turning sharply and auto sit on return. Also not taking bumper until he is sitting up straight and wants to give to me.
I have a scale on back porch and weigh every thing so it is less than 10 lbs. What a pain.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Wayne Nutt said:


> In mark 2 he moved his front feet and I missed a correction. On mark 3 he moved his butt very slightly but he got a burn at high 7.


You know your dog but I didn't see anything that warranted that kind of correction (maybe a tap with a heeling stick).
Also, if the collar is working properly, Yates has the highest tolerance electricity I've ever seen in a dog.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ecollar is working fine. Yates is a tough little guy. I had to move to 7 to get the message across to him about raising his butt. He now understands and I have been able to back off. Heeling stick means nothing to Yates while bird is in air. First time I have ever spun the dial that high. 
He has been like this every step of basics. 
I have had to really bring the heat for him to comply. I wish I would have kept the videos of his force to pile and T.
But once he understands he is great.
I think this comes from Mickey. EdA gave me a heads up about Mickey/Benchley.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

While recovering I have been working in backyard with Yates. Focus has been on auto sit and not dipping head. I have one more week of light duty and then we can return to the field.
Yates in 15 months old and weighs 68.5 lbs.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Post layoff work. We made some mistakes but we had some positive too. A tough water blind. The bank was suction for all dogs.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

From shorts to jeans and rain jacket. 58 degrees.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

When you don't have technical water. Howard Neimi told me about this drill. I had a senior moment and skipped no. 3. When I picked up I wondered why there was a bumper at No. 3. Blind locations are marked by small traffic cones except No. 5 doesn't have a marker.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies beat AL to advance in SEC baseball tournament.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

After marks we went to a small pond and did three peat water blinds.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Starting to learn about boats


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday's work. He wanted in the water bad. It was hot. I should have tossed him a bumper in water before coming to line. Although yesterday was a little break from the 100 degree days.


----------

